# Wohin bei welchem Wind ?



## Discocvw (25. März 2008)

Hallo wir kommen immer aus Hamburg an die Ostsee und überlegen jedesmal Wohin fahren wir woher kommt der Wind? 
Fahren wir bis Fehmarn oder bleiben wir in Neustadt ?
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie zB bei Süd-Ostwind am besten nach Sierksdorf oder bei Südwest nach Weißenhaus. Das sind nur Vermutungen, rein Spekulativ.
Thx


----------



## Flala - Flifi (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Moin!
Ein alteingesessener Boardie schreibt zu diesem Thema immer (wenn ihm nicht ein Klogschieter wie ich zuvorkommt):
Dat mutt drücken im Gesicht!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MefoProf (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Moin,

komisch, ich mache es genau anders und meide auflandigen Wind. Fangen tue ich trotzdem und das fischen ist wesentlich angenehmer .

Bleibt als Fazit nur festzuhalten, dass man unter (fast) allen Bedingungen seine Fische fangen kann.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## _Pepe_ (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Bleibt als Fazit nur festzuhalten, dass man unter (fast) allen Bedingungen seine Fische fangen kann.


 
|good:


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. März 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*



Discocvw schrieb:


> Hallo wir kommen immer aus Hamburg an die Ostsee und überlegen jedesmal Wohin fahren wir woher kommt der Wind?
> Fahren wir bis Fehmarn oder bleiben wir in Neustadt ?
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie zB bei Süd-Ostwind am besten nach Sierksdorf oder bei Südwest nach Weißenhaus. Das sind nur Vermutungen, rein Spekulativ.
> Thx



Am liebsten angel ich bei halbem wind von links, wenn mit Fliege, sonst grundsätzlich eigentlich bei jeder Winrichtung, wenn sich Blech noch werfen lässt.Wenn eine lange Kältezeit war, gehe ich gern dahin, wo der Wind auflandig steht, weil er dann das erwärmte Oberflächenwasser an Land drückt.
Dem folgen gern auch die Fische, weil in dem erwärmten Flachwasser ziemlich schnell das Nahrungsangebot größer wird. Bei fallenden Temperaturen lieber ablandigen Wind, weil das kalte Oberflächenwasser nach draussen gedrückt wird, und das ziemlich konstante Unterwasser an die Kante kommt.
Die Windrichtung kannst Du bei wetter-online unter aktuelle Meßwerte finden.

Peter


----------



## Freelander (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Ich empfehle eine Karte zu besorgen die mit einem Kompass einzunorden vielleicht noch den Nordpfeil auf die Karte übertragen, wenn sie nicht schon einen hat und dann auf die BSH-Seite schauen und sich dann den Strand aussuchen wie man am liebsten fischt entweder auflandig oder ablanding oder wie auch immer.#h

Bsp:In WH haste bei Südwinden den Wind immer im Rücken,wenn sich in letzter Zeit keine tektonischen Kontinentalverschiebungen ereignet haben oder sich Nord und Südpol verschoben haben.


----------



## goeddoek (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Tscha - de een seggt so, de anner seggt so ....  |supergri|supergri

Wenn ich mit der Spinnrute losgehe, ist mir das auch eigentlich egal. Ab gewissen Windstärken is eben nix mit angeln :c

Beim "Fusselwerfen" habe ich den Wind gerne von links hinten oder hinten, vorausgesetzt, man kann bei den Windstärken werfen ( ja,ja - "Wind ist ein mentales Problem" |supergri )

Zu der Sache mit dem "Drücken im Gesicht":

viele sagen, in den kälteren Monaten auflandigen Wind suchen. Einige Dänen - darunter Steen Ulnits - sagen "Du musst ablandigen Wind suchen".

Interessant dabei die Begründung ( die Erklärung für aufl. Wind hast Du weiter oben ja gelesen). Die Verfechter der "ablandiger-Wind-Theorie" begründen das damit, dass das wärmere Wasser in den kalten Monaten ja "unten" ist. Bei ablandigem Wind wird also das kältere Wasser vom Strand weggedrückt #c

Beides logische Erklärungen - beide, soweit ich weiß - nirgends durch Messungen bewiesen.

Ich fange bei auf- wie ablandigem Wind gleich gut oder schlecht |supergri

Also - legt los mit der angeregten und freundlichen Diskussion und lasst mich nicht dumm sterben  :m


----------



## MefoProf (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Moin,

ja das ist eine schöne und durchaus logische Begründung mit  dem Oberflächenwasser, Temperatur , Jahreszeiten usw. Da mag wohl auch ein körnchen Wahrheit drin stecken, aber meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass diese Theorie in der Praxis durchaus widerlegt werden kann. 
Fakt ist auf jedenfall, dass ich sowohl Sommer wie auch im Winter bei ablandigem Wind am besten fange. Das liegt meiner Ansicht nach daran, dass die Forellen zum Fressen dahin ziehen, wo das Futter ist. Da ist es denen völlig Banane, wie warm, kalt, salzhaltig etc das Wasser da ist. Zum Ruhen ziehen sie sich natürlich wieder dahin zurück, wo die Umweltbedingungen am besten sind. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass z.B alle Forellen an der Westküste Fehmarns an die Ostküste umziehen, wenn Westwind ist oder umgekehrt . 
Der ablandige Wind hat gegenüber dem auflandigen Wind aber einige Vorzüge. Das Wasser ist in der Regel klar, man kann sehr gut werfen, hat guten Köderkontakt und kaum Kraut im Wasser. Dazu dann noch die Kälte im Rücken und nicht von vorne. Fische kann man dann auch noch fangen, deshalb gehe ich am liebsten bei ablandigem Wind los. Andere mögen es anscheinend lieber, wenn ihnen die Hagelkörner ins Gesicht peitschen  :g

Gruss aus Dk


----------



## Frühaufsteher (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Moin,
ob ablandig oder auflandig ist nicht so entscheidend,
viel entscheidender ist die globale Windrichtung.
Kommt der Wind aus dem Osten, dann lass den Harken rosten.
Kommt der Wind aus dem Westen, dann fängst du oft die Besten.
Geht auch bei Südwind, reimt sich aber nicht.
Beste Grüße und viel Westwind wünscht 
Der Frühaufsteher.


----------



## MefoProf (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Bei mir ist Ostwind ablandig |kopfkrat


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Prof, Du hast auch das Glück, in Dänemark zu wohnen- das ganze Land ist eine einzige  Engstelle für Gezeitenströmung. 

Soll heißen, da braucht es keinen Wind, um gut zu fangen. Am "normalen" Ostseestrand sieht dass leider anders aus.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ablandiger Wind im Herbst egal ist, im Winter von Vorteil und im Frühjar tödlich. 
Mag sein, dass die Fische nicht um Fehmarn herum schwinmmen, aber eine seite der Kieler Förde zur nächsten kriegen die auf jeden Fall hin.   Machen  sie auch. 
Tagsüber im Frühjahr  blinkern ohne bzw .  mit ablandigem Wind  funktioniert  in Kiel und Umgebung jedenfalls nicht. Falls Fische da sind, gehen sie höchstens den Fliegen- oder Wurmangglern ans Band.


----------



## MefoProf (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Hallo Magnus,

ich denke eigentlich nicht, dass die Verhältnisse hier in DK sehr viel anders sind, als in Deutschland. Zumindest nicht was die Fjorde und Buchten angeht. 

Mit meiner Meinung bin ich aber auch hier in der Minderheit. Viele meiner Angelkollegen bevorzugen auch das berühmte "Drücken im Gesicht" :q.

Ich hab aber nun einmal ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht und gehe daher natürlich vorwiegend bei den Bedingungen los, die mir am erfolgsversprechendsten scheinen. 
Ich probiere es aber auch immer wieder bei auflandigem Wind, da ich mit dem Fahrrad zum Strand fahren kann und der Hund so oder so mal raus muss. Dann nehm ich oft die Angel mit und versuche mein Glück. Vielleicht fange ich ja irgendwann besser bei auflandigem Wind oder muss einfach nur meine Technik etwas verändern.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## MefoProf (5. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Hallo,

ich war heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und Windstille los. Ententeich und klares Wasser. Nach 10 min hab ich ne 55 er gefangen, die war in super Form, aber ganz braun |kopfkrat. Etwas später hab ich noch zwei kleinere verloren, die kurz vor der Rutenspitze gebissen hatten. Dazu gab es noch einige Nachläufer sowie mehrer Bisse. Dann frischte es auf und der auflandige Wind drückte die ersten Wellen an Land. Von da an hab ich keinen Fisch mehr gesehen oder gespürt. |uhoh:

War vielleicht Zufall, aber so ist es mir schon öfters ergangen.


----------



## magnus12 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Hallo nochmal,

liegt vielleicht auch ein bischen daran, wie man mit dem Blinker umgeht. 
Ich habe halt imer meine Anfängerzeit vor Augen - erst habe ich einigermassen gefangen, dann kam das Internet und die Möglichkeit, zielsicher geschützte windabgelegene Strände auszusuchen - und damit 2 Jahre(!) ohne maßigen Fisch.:c

Auf der anderen Seite fangen die Fliegenfischer, aber auch Könner an der Spinnrute  auch bei Ententeich. 

Es ist wohl halt nur ein wenig schwieriger, 25er Eisen rausballern und stumpf einkurbeln klappt besser im aufgewühlten Wasser.


----------



## MefoProf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Hallo,

als Spezialisten oder Könner würde ich mich nun nicht gerade bezeichnen |kopfkrat, aber es stimmt schon, dass ich relativ leichte Blinker verwende, so zwischen 10 und 15 g. Ich hab mich auch schon desöfteren gefragt, warum in Deutschland so viele mit schweren Blinkern von 25 - 35 g fischen. Vielleicht stehen die Fische in Deutschland ja weiter draussen als hier. Hab ich zumindest mal irgendwo hier im AB gelesen. Das wichtigste ist aber letztendlich, dass man Erfolg hat, sonst wird das auf die Dauer einfach zu frustrierend mit dem Mefoangeln. So ne Durststrecke ohne (verünftigen) Fisch hab ich leider auch schon hinter mir. Da war ich vor lauter Verzweiflung schon kurz davor aufzugeben. Ne richtige Erklärung warum es damals so war und heute so gut läuft, hab ich bis heute noch nicht gefunden.|kopfkrat


----------



## donlotis (6. April 2008)

*AW: Wohin bei welchem Wind ?*

Ich fische in der Regel auch lieber bei ablandigem Wind und suche dann bevorzugt Küstenabschnitte auf, die einen Waldbestand bis kurz an die Küste haben. Bei ordentlich Wind wird dann eine Menge Flugnahrung ins Meer geweht. Ein blühendes Rapsfeld kann manchmal auch seinen Dienst tun!
Als optimal empfinde ich eine kleine Steilküste (4-5m) mit Waldbewuchs bis an die Abbruchkante, Sonnenschein und ca. 6 bft ablandiger Wind! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------

